# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Buscamos Mago

## carvision

Se busca mago o aficionado con nociones, para dependiente en tienda de magia en Valencia. No mayor de 28 años.
Interesados contestar a este mensaje.
Gracias.

----------

